# At the end of my patience



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Molly is now 7 months old. We have gone 3 weeks with no accidents except for this AM. She has been faking going potty and then looks for a treat. I catch her all the time except for this AM. 6:10 AM out to go ,pees and then "looks" like she is pooping. To dark to see. Let her in thinking all is well. Front room has a lot of poop 5 minutes later. She has NEVER gone out on her own to do her duty. I am tired of being conned by a dog. I love her but this is a bit much. Anyone else have an actress for a pet and how do I over come this SOON. Mama is VERY upset

PS I have cut down on treats every time she goes


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I think cutting down on treats after going potty is a good idea.  Have you tried to use a command like, "go potty" or something like that? Then praise after the deed is done? I've never offered treats to try and train for potty as I'm afraid of experiencing what you are going through! I can't really offer another suggestion, but I'm sure you'll get plenty of responses as the day goes on.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Molly has never gone out alone to potty. She is always on leash and I am careful to observe that she has actually gone, especially when she was younger. I have never given treats for potty. I use words that I say when I want her to go and I repeat these words while she is going to reinforce them. I use "hurry up", "pee pee", and "poo poo". After she goes I praise and tell her "good girl". If it is dark out I would keep her close to an outside light or bring a flashlight with you so you can see what she is doing. If she is squatting she is probably peeing and you should be able to tell if she has pooped if you have some light. If she doesn't she definitely should not be getting a treat and should be confined when she comes back in the house so she can't run off and poop.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I usually have a little talk with Henry about going pee-pee.
I've sat down next to him and said "now you and I both know there's pee-pee in there, you need to go". I swear he understands me.
He likes me talking to him about these things.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

gelbergirl said:


> I usually have a little talk with Henry about going pee-pee.
> I've sat down next to him and said "now you and I both know there's pee-pee in there, you need to go". I swear he understands me.
> He likes me talking to him about these things.


Thats so cute!!

Nic


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

gelbergirl said:


> I usually have a little talk with Henry about going pee-pee.
> I've sat down next to him and said "now you and I both know there's pee-pee in there, you need to go". I swear he understands me.
> He likes me talking to him about these things.


Oh my gosh I'm laughing so hard! And I think I'm going to take this tactic with Baci. :grin2:


----------

